# new york city / long island



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi if you want to joint the team and give business my way in queens i'll give you business in long island


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone looking for more help? Just found out my plans have changed and I have some time available. I am in Upstate NY right now. [email protected] or call 607-745-4005


----------

